# Where do you get your herbs from?



## Julio (Sep 16, 2009)

Is there an online store that sells herbs only? like the passion store that only sells peppercorns.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 16, 2009)

I buy just about all my herbs and spices form Penzeys.com.


----------



## apple*tart (Sep 16, 2009)

Are you looking for fresh or dried?

I buy my herbs fresh, with the exception of bay leaves and mexican oregano, which I can't get fresh here most of the time.  In the summer I get some herbs from the farmers market; everything else comes from the grocery store.  There are places online that sell fresh herb plants, if that's what you're looking for.

I like Penzey's for spices, and that's where I get my mexican oregano.


----------



## Julio (Sep 16, 2009)

Thanks Everyone,

I'm looking to try new herbs and spices instead of the store brands.


----------



## apple*tart (Sep 16, 2009)

Definitely hit a farmers market.  If you can find a good one, there will likely be varieties of fresh herbs that you won't find year-round.  It's great for trying new stuff.


----------



## bourbon (Sep 16, 2009)

I use BulkFoods.com Spices Nuts Chocolates and Candy Online Shopping for dried herbs and spices. Very quick service and the product is far superior to any store bought herbs and spices I've had.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Sep 16, 2009)

Another vote for Penzey's.  Nice selection, good descriptions, & quality product.


----------



## raj69 (Sep 29, 2009)

*Indian Spices and Pulses*



Julio said:


> Is there an online store that sells herbs only? like the passion store that only sells peppercorns.




I am using quality indian spices to make my food more delicious, I prefer products of *Evergreen Exports*, who wholesale and export quality spices, indian pulses, oil seeds, dehydrated products, ready to eat food items, pickles, instant mixes and flours, etc from Mumbai, India to all major countries like USA, UK, Australia, etc. Prices are reasonable and I am satisfied with its quality, also my children are happy with such tasty food and having their food regularly.

You may visit its official website (evergreenexports.net) and order online.


----------



## Claire (Oct 7, 2009)

When I can't get fresh from my garden (will be gone soon) I usually use a local guy who sells dried spices and herbs in bulk.  You cannot beat knowing your merchant ... one time last winter I wanted some paprika and he literally chased me down to give me a sample of what he had (which was what I needed for that particular dish).  That said, when I'm looking to try something interesting and new, I'll cast my vote with those who say Penzey's.


----------

